# soulmates and connections by internet



## crushed1 (May 21, 2009)

recently i found out that my wife was talking to a man from scotland for 6 months. they were both part of a group online that discusses "dreams" and out of body experiences. im guessing one thing led to another and now when i confronted her with it she told me it is love "as a friend" although i told her that they tell each other that they love each other etc. send pictures and movies. so far nothing is really sexual. she told me she would "tone it down" and take care of it but today 4 days after our talk i found a lengthy email where they both said they would try to hide everything with different email addresses etc. they talked abut places to hide pictures etc. i talk to her on the phone and everything seems perfect. i think she wants the best of both worlds. me for real and him on here and in her dreams. when i confronted her on this she was more upset that i looked in her emails and said she couldnt trust me. if i tell her that i again read her emails and make her choose i am afraid that she will choose him over me. should i just let this go on with the hope that it might eventually just peter out? i just dont know what to do. i am in crisis mode and have tried to call several counselors but they are busy or wont return calls. please help im feeling like driving my truck off a cliff over this and ending it all


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Crushed, where are you from ireland, england an issue here in the states nothing to fret about. Do you think he is going to send the mrs's a ticket and wisk her away.

First where are you from for a point of reference.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Crushed, I know what you mean about the cliff! I was dumped very badly and given a heck of a shock. I wanted to do the same thing. 

As for you "not trusting her", she's the one that gave you the reason for that! Don't let her put it on you. She's the one making and hiding email accounts. 

She must stop this communications completely. Don't give an ultimatum yet, but she has to stop. And become an open book. You must have access to her emails and other accounts. 

You will have to figure out the "or else" part. You don't need to hurt her, but she has to understand there will be serious consequences. Possibly that if she continues, you'll move out for a while. Let her see what her life is like without you in it. 

Make sure it's YOUR rules for her to regain your trust, not hers.


----------

